# Animal Rescue Volunteers Wanted!



## vickylizzy (Apr 2, 2009)

Animal lovers urgently needed to help rescues throughout the country with transport for death-row dogs, homechecking, fostering, fundraising and more. If you would like to help, have lost or found a pet, need to find a new home for your animal, or could offer a home to any of the animals on our rehoming pages, please join our friendly online community, Animal Lifeline: Helping Rescue Animals in the UK, at:

Animal Lifeline: Helping Rescue Animals In The UK

Thank you!


----------



## LadyFrenchies (Jan 11, 2009)

Hiya, ive signed up for joining just to let ya know...

Will help with fundraising and i can offer a home to a few rats and i can help with fostering (i think), will do anything i can to help... x


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw, I hope you can many people help you out - I am currently doing some Voluntary work at my local Cat Rescue, and enjoying it. But not sure if I could help anywhere else at the mo - my Grandparents, are the only people in my family that transport me anywhere  Xxx


----------



## snakelover (May 9, 2009)

Hi Would Love To Help With Rescues. Have Had Experience With Rotties, Staffies, I Have Had Experience With Dogs That Are Out Of Controll. I Rescued A Rottie From Death Row That Was Nasty As Owt Now He Is The Best Dog Ever. Do U Know If There Is Also Reptile Rescue And Adoption Involved.


----------

